# Apple snail and Goldfish?



## Niki2105

I wanted to get an apple snail and i was wondering if he would live ok in a tank with goldfish? Also does anyone know a good site that shows the different types of snails and gives a bit of info on each. My aunt got a couple of Mystery snails and we want to find out what type of snail they are. Thanks for any help.


----------



## MyraVan

I found the following on an applesnail.net forum:


> Ryukins are like most goldfish and to me are iffy. I know mine existed happily with my snails until the fish got to be about 6 or 7 inches ling, then they started nipping and feelers. The snails got their own tank. My mother has four bris in with a ryukin and another goldfish, either a lionhead or a shubunkin. They get along great right now, but I am always watching out for the little snail buddies. :-} The only issue I had with my goldies and snails is they tried to eat everything that was dropped in the tank and the snails never got a whole lot to eat unless I overfed because the fish took it away. I would get the snails out for a couple of hours a day and put them in their own little bowl of water to eat in peace. :-} They have no worries now except being at the back of the line when all those babies jump on the food! Hehehe.


Here's one thing about various different types of snails:
http://www.applesnail.net/content/snails_various.php
and here's another:
http://www.aquamaniacs.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4582


----------

